# Mini parti west coast breeder?



## Lori G (Sep 19, 2014)

After lots of googling without finding much I'm wondering if members here can direct me to a west coast breeder of parti minipoos... I originally joined the forum to learn about poodles and find a moyen-size but for our lifestyle, we've come to the conclusion a mini would be better. My second choice to parti would be silver so helpful suggestions in that would be appreciated too. 

Thanks!
Lori


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

High quality Minis of any color are hard to find. And I can't recall if I've ever seen a mini parti here on the Forum -- they all seem to be standards!

If you are in SoCal, send me a PM and I'll give you Beau's breeder's contact info. Not the color you are looking for, but she does have some fabulous cream mini pups right now! (We originally wanted any color but white, but as you can see from my avatar PCI, life is full of surprises. We LOVE our white mini!)


----------

